# Petco Rabbit Adoption Event!



## Yield (Feb 7, 2011)

[align=center]So today, after taking Sabriel to the vet, we went into Petco (in Ann Arbor on Washtenaw Ave.).. of course I love to show off my babies, so I carried Sabriel in. I saw the groomers eyeing me so I went to go see them and they told me about an adoption event on the 13th to promote specifically rabbit adoption! 

I am going to bring Silas in and provide information on rabbit care =]

*I was thinking- what if I passed out papers with RO's link on it?*

I emailed Brian from Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary about them bringing in adoptable rabbits and/or bringing in pamphlets and stuff and such as well. =]

This was completely fate!

This is so exciting, I love telling people everything I know about rabbits- so much so that I am not nervous AT ALL! I'm usually nervous about social events like this and stuff, but I am completely confident!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm glad you're going! Gainesville Rabbit Rescue will be at the Petco event on both February 12th and 13th in Daytona Beach. I hope we get lots of rabbit lovers show up.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 7, 2011)

:clapping::yahoo:arty0002::thumbup:agree:wiggle


----------



## Yield (Feb 7, 2011)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> I'm glad you're going! Gainesville Rabbit Rescue will be at the Petco event on both February 12th and 13th in Daytona Beach. I hope we get lots of rabbit lovers show up.



[align=center]Oh so it's really a state-wide thing =]! Awesome!
Me too! =]


----------



## Yield (Feb 7, 2011)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> :clapping::yahoo:arty0002::thumbup:agree:wiggle



:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope that all rabbit families can take their rabbits to their local Petco. This is a national event!


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 8, 2011)

I saw a notice for this yesterday when I went to Petco to buy my baby some supplies so I will probably go down on the weekend they are having it 12-13th and check it out ^^


----------



## Yield (Feb 8, 2011)

AzWabbit wrote:


> I saw a notice for this yesterday when I went to Petco to buy my baby some supplies so I will probably go down on the weekend they are having it 12-13th and check it out ^^




Coolio 8D!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2011)

We are having one this weekend(Saturday and Sunday) at my Petco(We are there all the time and they KNOW us when we walk in.)


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't figure out if my closest Petco is having this! We're still going to go anyways just to see because it would be interesting. And Petco is always fun to look around in anyways


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2011)

*nochoramet wrote: *


> I can't figure out if my closest Petco is having this! We're still going to go anyways just to see because it would be interesting. And Petco is always fun to look around in anyways


You could always just give them a call and ask. I know it's a national event and I would imagine that all Petco's are participating.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow I didn't realize this was gunna be everywhere gotta check this out


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's on the homepage of the website it's called the rabbit rally weekend def goin


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am going to try to go...my friend and I were supposed to go but she has to work. I am going to try to go by myself!


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Feb 12, 2011)

Baw I went and no one was there. The rabbit adoption group didn't show up at any of the petco's in my area. I got free stuff though : )


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey free stuff bonus hope that doesn't happen where I am goin I have been looking forward to it


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

I went and I had a horrible time. I was the only person there, but some lady has the audacity to ask to adopt a rabbit. She then proceeded to tell me she breeds for MEAT. I have it on video, but the file is too large for tmobile to let me upload. 

I am going to upload photos of our set up on my blog, Myia's Bunny Blog 2011


----------



## Yield (Feb 12, 2011)

[align=center]I had a good time but there wasn't much "rabbit-based" stuff. Most people just wanted to see Silas- which we were lucky he was there cause no one would have come up at all if it wasn't for us. A few people took GLRS flyers.

There was also a dog adoption thing going on so there was lots of barking and most people were there for the dogs... Silas did VERY well. A couple dogs came up to him and he was curious and didn't care about the barking. He was really relaxed and loved the attention.

Myia- that girl sounds horrid. I would actually like to see the video- do you have a computer cord for your phone?

I'm going back tomorrow- hopefully we'll stay longer and get more people interested in RABBITS. Not dogs.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it really an adoption event I called they just said it was people bringing there bunnies there o well I'm still goin


----------



## pla725 (Feb 12, 2011)

One person brought their bunny. Actually it was the store manager's rabbit. Nice Dutch mix that was rescued from an auction house. I brought my one foster Peter. He did all right until one of the cats scared him. After that he wanted no parts of being held or anything. He was okay, just a bit stressed. 

One family picked up their new rabbit friend, ayoung lionhead/dwarf mix. There were at least two potential adopters wanting rabbits. It was a good day. 

Also the store display finally arrived so we will be getting that set up this week. More exposure for the rescue.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 13, 2011)

We have extra adoptable buns at our Petco locations all weekend! Some people are bringing their buns in.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 13, 2011)

Unfortunately stuck in pa so goin to have to go to a petco here home I meet someone who could help me out


----------



## SablePoint (Feb 13, 2011)

You guys are f'n lucky. Last week, the stupid Petco in my area said they were going to have rally l. When my mom dropped me off there yesterday, they said that they weren't going to have it. I and poor Mr. Bun Bun had to wait an hour in the stupid store till my mom came back to pick me up(she went to have her car washed while I was at the rabbit rally).

How upsetting. I almost wanted to cry I was so p*ssed off. I really looked forward to this. 

We're going to a different location today, but I doubt many people will be there today........


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 13, 2011)

Yesterday was pretty slow, but today was (barely) warm enough to sit outside so we had a lot more traffic. We have two families interested in Tabitha (one actually went in the store and bought supplies). I also informed a couple of families that had rabbits about our low-cost spay/neuter program and I'm pretty sure they are going to have it done. All in all it was a good day!


----------



## Yield (Feb 13, 2011)

We had a good day as well! We sat right in front of the store again, and Silas enjoyed laying on the carpet much more than he liked the tile. He got a lot of attention (people crowdedd aroun him and just laid there and accepted all of the love) and a cpuple people showed interest in adopting a bbit, but only 1 or two took a GLRS flyer.


----------



## SablePoint (Feb 13, 2011)

Me and Mr. Bun Bun went and we were the only ones there at this new location.  
How disappointing! I am super angry! I will not never look into going there again since there always seemed to be an excuse!:banghead

GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yield (Feb 13, 2011)

SablePoint wrote:


> Me and Mr. Bun Bun went and we were the only ones there at this new location.
> How disappointing! I am super angry! I will not never look into going there again since there always seemed to be an excuse!:banghead
> 
> GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



[align=center]I've been hearing such bad things =[ I had a good time at mine, despite me being the only one there. Silas got lots of love and some people showed interest in adopting bunnies.. so yeah.

The only frustrating thing was someone trying to give Silas dog treats (and she HAS a bunny! wtf) and a kid asking for him.

The manager is really nice as well. He said if we ever want to buy something there, we can get discounts or whatever since we help out. Everyone who worked there was very happy we were there to represent rabbit adoptions.


----------



## Yield (Feb 13, 2011)

[align=center]This is where Silas spent like the whole time cause he hates tile:







In front of the door, in everyone's way. XD;


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 13, 2011)

[align=left]*Yield wrote: *[/align]


> [align=center]This is where Silas spent like the whole time cause he hates tile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so cute. I'm sure he sat there just because everyone would HAVE to pay attention to him!

I host an adoption event at our Petco every two weeks. I'll have to say that the manager and staff are always more than accomodating to me. They even keep my number on hand and refer people that are interested in having a bunny to me.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm happy for the people that had good events. I went to my local Petco and there was nothing. They generally are not very friendly and this reminded me why I normally go to petsmart.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 13, 2011)

The one I went to had nothing either kinda a disappointed wanted to see if there was any rescues close to me since I can't find any on the Internet


----------



## SablePoint (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## pla725 (Feb 13, 2011)

Pete giving the new display a test drive.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3j356a9GzKgojK1dRe1JdV1QyM6DfNVuSOKSilQ6WAg?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/M7wTIiiYl8sOZip1RxN6k11QyM6DfNVuSOKSilQ6WAg?feat=directlink


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Feb 13, 2011)

I wanted to go check out petco again today but my parents wouldn't let me. Got a bit of a cold today. I wanted Coffee to see another rabbit it's been a while scene she has seen one. She didn't mind the car ride back yesterday because we didn't go to the vet. She got lots off attention from the employee's and the manager is chill. (maybe he will hire me I hate my current job) I ended up bring Coffee to my friends house. He has cats but Coffee and his cat get along laying there being fat.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2011)

I should have taken more pics but only took of one of the bunnies there. Such a sweetheart!

Butterfly


----------

